# Larsen & Toubro (L&T) declares 1:1 share bonus



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Well, just got this through CNBC TV 18, party time for all L&T share holders. They had a Board Meeting today in which they have declared 1:1 bonus for all L&T shareholders. It may take about 1-2 months to get the shares into our account.

Source: Just saw on CNBC TV 18.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Well, just got this through CNBC TV 18, party time for all L&T share holders. They had a Board Meeting today in which they have declared 1:1 bonus for all L&T shareholders. It may take about 1-2 months to get the shares into our account.
> 
> Source: Just saw on CNBC TV 18.


today ?
wasn't the same announced 6 months back ?
please confirm.
my grandpa is really happy


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> today ?
> wasn't the same announced 6 months back ?
> please confirm.
> my grandpa is really happy



Bonus is not given only once in a lifetime. Bonus can be given multiple times.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

What is/was the record date?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Bonus is not given only once in a lifetime. Bonus can be given multiple times.


I was surprised that two came in a span of just 6 months. quite quick.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Don't know that. I think not declared yet because I could not find it even on financial websites at this moment. Let see if any website puts puts it up after 3:30.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 2, 2008)

man it will make its face value to 1 rps..
it wud be great ho have bonus man.. 
My dad was also telling about that news but i ignored that


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 5, 2008)

Is This News True ?

My Father Will Be Very Happy


----------

